# Just Started Viberzi... will keep a log here



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I just started Viberzi last night. 2 100mg tabs a day with food. I will take them with breakfast and supper.

Took my first last night after supper. Nothing to note really.

This morning 2 BMs already.. not badly formed. I did take my last Imodium the morning before. So that could still be working too.

Had breakfast, took the 2nd pill. No Imodium today, though.

No odd feelings, etc.

I will be picking up my puppy from the vet this morning (she got fixed) so we'll see how that goes. Normally with travel I get this constant feeling of having to go (and sometimes I do have to go!)

I will update this thread with anything worthwhile.

What I expect is one of the following:

1. Nothing... and I have to go back to Imodium

2. Something wonderful.


----------



## IBS2 (Feb 7, 1999)

thanks for doing this. It's important for the group to hear how a new drug is working and especially if the user experiences any problems from the drug. I look forward to hearing your experience. It would be good if you could give a description of you IBS symptoms prior to starting the new medication.

Thanks


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I've posted my story and what I've tried (everything) many times. IBS-D (post infections is what my GI doc calls it).

So far it doesn't seem to have any side affects, and about the same amount of help as 1-2 imodium. I was hoping to be blocked up for a couple days.  Nope..

Still waking every morning and having 2-4 BMs.

Saturday we went out and I took 2 imodium after lunch as well. That seemed to work ok too. Still had my BMs the next morning.

I would try taking 3 Verbizi (one with each meal) but I'll wait to talk with my GI doc.

So, while it seems to be ok, it doesn't seem to be a miracle for me.. yet.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, it's been a week or so.

I can't say I notice anything from taking 2 100mg tablets a day.

I am still supplementing with Imodium.

Kinda bummed... not sure what else to do. nortriptyline is the only other thing my doc suggested but I do NOT like ADs. My GP had me on a couple to see how things would go and it made me feel like a zombie.


----------



## tralfax (May 3, 2016)

Youre experience with Viberzi is EXACTLY the same as mine, it didnt work for me. I had such high hopes.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I just wonder why it wouldn't work. The theory behind it sounds good... opiod pain med constipate people... this is supposed to do the same. Yet I can take 2 a day plus 4 immodium and still have 3-4 BMs a day.  (Down from 10 or so if I take nothing).


----------



## tralfax (May 3, 2016)

I dunno, I have a relative that got diagnosed with IBS-d, after all the familiar tests and treatments that didnt work, his doc put him on Viberzi.(Thats how I first heard of it) It has worked wonders for him. Ive been fighting the curse for over 30 years now, taking from 6 to 12 Imodiums a day just so I can work. I know I have built up a tolerence to Imodium since I have to take so much for it to have an effect. Im thinking the "slow it down" part of the Viberzi just isnt strong enough for me, but might be perfect for someone who is just starting to medicate thier D.


----------



## diarrheasucks (May 3, 2016)

43Y female taking Viberzi, I have had IBS-d for most of my life. I have tried any available treatment out there. I also don't have a gallbladder so that seems to make it worse. I have been taking 75mg twice a day (for those who don't have a gallbladder, this is the recommended dosage). I have taken this medication for about 1 week and so far have been symptom free and have had zero diarrhea nor pain. I have had some gas, but doesn't seem more than usual, but without the explosive diarrhea that usually ensues. I have not had to run for my life for the bathroom, and have had normal BMs once a day, no constipation. Hopefully, the pattern will continue, because so far its been very effective for me!!


----------



## tralfax (May 3, 2016)

Im so happy for you. I can only imagine what it would be like to be free of the monster. Maybe the next thing they come up with will be the one for me. Until then thank goodness for Imodium !


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

diarrheasucks said:


> 43Y female taking Viberzi, I have had IBS-d for most of my life. I have tried any available treatment out there. I also don't have a gallbladder so that seems to make it worse. I have been taking 75mg twice a day (for those who don't have a gallbladder, this is the recommended dosage). I have taken this medication for about 1 week and so far have been symptom free and have had zero diarrhea nor pain. I have had some gas, but doesn't seem more than usual, but without the explosive diarrhea that usually ensues. I have not had to run for my life for the bathroom, and have had normal BMs once a day, no constipation. Hopefully, the pattern will continue, because so far its been very effective for me!!


You signed up today to post this? Sounds great.. looks like you also spent a lot of time filling out your history.

You really take milk of magnesia for treatment of IBS-D? that's the one thing that I find fishy. I can't imagine anyone with IBS-D taking that...

Sorry if I'm out of line, but sounds like because a couple people posted "it doesn't work" this could be a shrill from the pharm company trying to negate that. If not, and it's really working, that's awesome.

I stopped taking Virbezi today because it seemed to do no more for me than 1/2 an Imodium pill. I may try it again later this summer after speaking with my GI.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

2 Days off Viberzi. Actually had a pretty good day.. better than most.

Finally saw the Viberzi commercial tonight too. Wow... that was weird. I'm sure they have a team of bloggers watching the net for bad hashtags.


----------



## rpmljm (Mar 5, 2016)

I tried Viberzi and it actually made my symptoms worse after only taking it for 2 days. I was having lots of leakage. I stuck with it for a week but had to stop. It took about 1-2 weeks to return to my pre Viberzi state. I feel bad because I so wanted it to help me. Now I have a 90 day supply of this expensive med. that will go to waste.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I would love to see a list of "inactive ingredients". Seems like a HUGE pill for a small dose of medicine. Could be lactose, magnesium, etc?

I haven't taken it now for a couple weeks and am back on 2 immodium a day and doing better than on Virbezi.


----------



## jjglad (May 6, 2016)

Lovely, just started taking Viberzi today and now I don't have very high hopes. I have been dealing with PI-IBS for a couple months now...nothing else has helped, but taking a bunch of Imodium a day. GI NP said that it has worked for many patients she has. Only complaint was a fever in one patient. Guess we shall see. Ay idea how long it takes to actually work or make things worse? Either way I would love to know what to expect when...

I have tried Bentyl and it seemed to work some, but the side effects were too much for me. After a couple days I noticed myself itching here and there, it was weird, not to mention the cognitive effects. NP was going to also call in Levsin for me to try...hopefully one of these two will give me some life back. Losing too much weight in this misery and cannot find anything to eat that doesn't show back up in my BM. Clearly CDiff left me with a miserable motility problem!


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, don't lose hope! It may work. I would give it a week at most. The way it works it should work right away.

I didn't notice any side affects from it, just that when I quit Imodium it wasn't doing a darn thing.









I have noticed an itchy scalp the last few days... could be slight withdrawl... or it could be because I've been riding my bike a lot more and my scalp is sunburnt.









Once back on 2 Imodium (one with breakfast, one with supper, just like I took the Virbezi) I got back to "normal". Which is slightly tolerable

If you had/have CDiff, I would beg and plead for a stool transplant (FMT). My sister was on her deathbed with CDiff a few years ago and her doc her gave her an FMT and she said in a few hours she was back to normal and her IBS was gone as well (which she had dealt with for years.. not as bad as mine, but still bad). The donor was her fiance and she laughs because she said her farts now smell like his. hhahah...

FMT is my last nope now as well, but they won't do it just for IBS-D (yet).

The neat thing.. FMT is the only treatment that treats the issue (if it is biome related) vs masking symptoms. I'm really against most things that only treat the symptom, but for IBS I'll try anything to live a normal life, even if it goes against my beliefs of only treating the symptoms.


----------



## jjglad (May 6, 2016)

I have cleared CDiff so i highly doubt I would qualify for an FMT. I think that is only covered for those that have stubborn cases and the Rx meds do not help and people keep having relapses.

Just doesn't seem that Viberzi is helping very many. 30% is not very good odds.  as a mom of 3 I do not have time to keep playing around wit this. But mine is PI-IBS, so mine has just been around since I have been dealing with the CDiff which was back in Oct. But finally tested negative mid-March. All tests since have been negative as I keep thinking I am relapsing but it is just the PI-IBS


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I just started taking Viberzi yesterday and so far so good. No D and today I have only had one BM, which is incredible for me. Usually by this time of day I've had 5 or 6. I usually take lomotil which helps, but seems to take a long time to work. I do have some rather bad side effects from the Viberzi, however. It makes me very sleepy and I have some abdomidal discomfort. I can live with the stomach pain, but I don't know about the tiredness. Hopefully that will go away as I get used to the med.


----------



## WingWave5795 (May 10, 2016)

I can't believe I never knew this forum existed! I was dx with IBS-D in 1995 with recommendations of dealing with the symptoms with diet and fiber and anti-spasm meds that I couldn't handle. Imodium or Phazyme would just cause more abdominal pain and bloating so I quit using those OTC's a long time ago. I managed, or just dealt with the issues the best way I could over the years. When I was pregnant I saw a reduction in my issues, but I thought it was because of my hormones and extra iron content in my diet. Six months after delivery I had my gallbladder removed. My doctor at the time thought perhaps that the faulty gallbladder was the cause of many of my issues over the years and I thought so too when my issues weren't as bad afterwards - but that changed in a few months. I was prescribed a different med that again didn't seem to work for me. Fast forward another 2 years and I was having such urgent issues I made another appointment with a Gastroenterologist who prescribed Verbizi. After some insurance issues, I finally was able to start it last Friday. The first 2-3 days I had a lot of abdominal pain localized under my left rib cage and right abdomen as well as severe tiredness but NO urgency issues and I have seen a drastic reduction in my BM's. The pain has eased a bit, nothing like the first 2 days, but the tiredness remains. The GI believes that I had IBS before but after the gallbladder I now have Post-Cholecystectomy Syndrome which Verbizi is good for.

Does anyone know how long Verberzi has been on the market and how people have been doing on it in the long term (if any)?


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

so I've been off for a few weeks. Back to "normal". Had a bad episode yesterday at Walmart but I think it's because I ate more than 3 grapes after supper last night.  Honest!

So now my GI, as in the past, thinks nortriptyline may help. I just don't like the idea of ADs.

What does help me is a scotch and water or 2.  Helps the nerves slow down. I tried MJ a few times and I found I am very sensitive to it (just one puff). But, if I'm careful and don't take too much, it was actually pretty relaxing.  When I did take too much my head felt like it was going to spin around on my head and I got really dizzy and disoriented. But just enough was nice.


----------



## smatheny80 (Jun 22, 2016)

I started Viberzi May 2016 and it took about a week for my body to adjust to it but it has worked WONDERS for me. I am also about 95% gluten free now as well. At first the Viberzi made me a little gassy but as long as I am eating in a scheduled pattern (I had to before also), it works well. I take 2-100mg tabs, 1 in the morning with food and 1 at dinner. I have to make sure I drink my water or it can really swing the other way toward constipation. I know there is not 1 thing that works for everyone but this has been a life changer for me. I was able to get the first prescription free and the next 4 months for $30/month with the Viberzi trial from their website. I would certainly encourage trying it!


----------



## ayesjm (Aug 22, 2016)

I am new to this forum, but wanted to add my experience with Viberzi. First a little background, I have been suffering with IBS-D and GERD for the last 20+ years. I had it under control with Librax, Carafate, VSL#3, and (6) Imodium Ad daily. Even with the following meds, i still had 6-8 loose bowl movements a day. I recently saw my GI and he said I should try Viberzi. I was prescribed 100mg twice a day. I started this medicine a week ago, and stopped my Imodium routine. I am having more bowel movements now then when i was on librax. (so far today alone i've had 5 movements and its only 10am).

I did have high hopes for this medicine, but unfortunately i am not seeing the positive results as other people. It's hard to balance work/family/etc with the additional bathroom time on this med.

I guess its time to go back to the drawing board.

i will update this once i hear back from my GI


----------



## arabella6 (Nov 28, 2016)

I began taking Viberzi a couple of weeks ago. Trying to get the dose times worked out because if I don't take it just so, I pay the price. Any advice?


----------



## SadDina (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey. I tried Viberzi as well for a couple of weeks. I was taking the 75mg 2x/day - because I have no gall bladder and a history of pancreatitis (which is what led to the lack of a gall bladder). I had to stop taking it after about a week because every time I took it, I had abdominal pains that were eerily reminiscent of the pancreatitis pain, which is a pain I never, ever want to endure again. I don't know if it didn't work because I didn't take it long enough, or it just wasn't for me, but the other reason I stopped, was because there wasn't much change in my symptoms, and this new discomfort and I just didn't think it was worth it.

I am really glad to hear that it is working for some of you, though.


----------



## ayesjm (Aug 22, 2016)

i lasted a month on Viberzi. The doctor started me on 100mg twice a day with food. The first few days were ok, but then i noticed i had abdominal cramps, and increased my bowel movements to more than 8. Doctor told me to add 2 Imodium a-d tablets daily. Even with Imodium i was still have more than usual bowel movements but the doctor wanted me to try at least a month on Viberzi. It was a long month, my IBS-d kicked up and it really started to affect my job/life. The doctor took me off Verbezi, and moved me back on my previous medicine Librax (3) a day with Calafate for GERD. (since being back on librax i am having less IBS-d issues) They also re-tested me for everything since Viberzi should have helped with my issues, instead of kicking up attacks. I've noticed a similar response with people on Viberzi, it either works instantly, or it makes things 100% percent worse.

i'm glad it's working for you, but be careful, you know your body more than the doctors.


----------



## Chisolm0323 (Nov 22, 2016)

I was just diagnosed IBS-D, 2 weeks ago and was started on Viberzi 100mg twice a day. I that this has It took several days before I could see any changes either and then suddenly, zero BM's. I went from one extreme to the other. I'll admit the first day or two was really nice. My doctor has since cut my dosage to only 1 pill a day and I finally seem to be leveling out but we will see how things go the longer I am on it. I am also learning to adjust my foods according to what my body is doing and using a low FODMap.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm having pretty good luck with Viberzi aside from some of the side effects. It makes me so sleepy that my doctor cut me back to one per day. Trouble was, it would start to wear off later in the day and I was having multiple small bms in the evening. Not diarrhea, but annoying anyway. Now he told me to take half a pill in the morning and half in the evening and it seems too work pretty well, aside from a little abdominal pain. I didn't think these pills were supposed to be split, but he seemed to think it wouldn't hurt to try and so far so good. Sometimes I actually feel a little constipated, but I when I can get that last little bit out I feel pretty good.


----------



## Barbara Griffin (Mar 30, 2013)

I have been taking Viberzi for several weeks among other things. I also consulted with a new gastroenterologist who I may not go back to. Every GI doc I've been to wants to do a colonoscopy although they are always normal. Latest doc said there are types of colitis that require biopsy via scope. He also said probiotics are a waste of money (I disagree). So all that being said, this is what I'm now doing and the results:

--Taking one Viberzi (100 mg) in the a.m. with food. Original scrip for 2/day, but that was overkill.

--Taking one probiotic per day (currently taking Garden of Life Primal Defense)

--Trying 8 weeks of 8/day chewable Pepto Bismol tabs (which is the recommended treatment for one type of colitis, a microscopic type--it apparently affects the membrane of the colon and it's ability to keep out excess fluid).

--Maintaining diet of low dairy, avoiding cruciferous veggies and overeating.

Since starting the Viberzi, I had one episode of diarrhea and none since then but am more regular than I've been in a long long time.

Like many of you, I have tried everything and then some. I went to see a new doc because I had started having uncontrollable episodes fairly frequently. Immodium works but also stops everything from moving for at least one week. Also like many of you I crave a normal life and not to be controlled by my bowels. I really don't know if the Pepto is working, but I'll give it a try--that's easier for me than another colonoscopy.


----------



## mamapoop (Apr 5, 2017)

hi - i have been on it for 5 weeks. It works - BUT I feel stoned all the time. My head is so itchy that I am going to go off of it today for a day or two.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

mamapoop said:


> hi - i have been on it for 5 weeks. It works - BUT I feel stoned all the time. My head is so itchy that I am going to go off of it today for a day or two.


I had extreme fatigue when I first started Viberzi. I cut down to one pill a day and still felt tired. My doctor told me to cut the pill in half and take 1/2 in the morning and the other in the evening. This seems to work better for me.


----------



## mamapoop (Apr 5, 2017)

bushja1 said:


> I'm having pretty good luck with Viberzi aside from some of the side effects. It makes me so sleepy that my doctor cut me back to one per day. Trouble was, it would start to wear off later in the day and I was having multiple small bms in the evening. Not diarrhea, but annoying anyway. Now he told me to take half a pill in the morning and half in the evening and it seems too work pretty well, aside from a little abdominal pain. I didn't think these pills were supposed to be split, but he seemed to think it wouldn't hurt to try and so far so good. Sometimes I actually feel a little constipated, but I when I can get that last little bit out I feel pretty good.


I called the company and they told me not to cut in half because they not sure where or when they metabolize in the gut.


----------



## mamapoop (Apr 5, 2017)

mamapoop said:


> hi - i have been on it for 5 weeks. It works - BUT I feel stoned all the time. My head is so itchy that I am going to go off of it today for a day or two.


so update - The itching is getting better BUT I went through a really bad withdrawal - D with headache and dizzy. Not sure if I should try again.


----------



## mamapoop (Apr 5, 2017)

bushja1 said:


> I had extreme fatigue when I first started Viberzi. I cut down to one pill a day and still felt tired. My doctor told me to cut the pill in half and take 1/2 in the morning and the other in the evening. This seems to work better for me.


I called the company and they told me not to cut in half because they not sure where or when they metabolize in the gut.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

mamapoop said:


> I called the company and they told me not to cut in half because they not sure where or when they metabolize in the gut.


I was concerned about that too, but my doctor told me not to worry about it. I haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary and I've been splitting the pills for a couple months. Maybe ask your gastroenterologist. I would like to hear another opinion. I can see why the drug company wouldn't want you to split them. They can only sell half the amount then.


----------



## mamapoop (Apr 5, 2017)

update - it's been 3 weeks since I stopped the Viberzi. I went through 3 bad days of withdrawal. Itchy head slowing getting better. I decided to never take it again. Begged Dr for Lotronox like I was on many years ago for 6 years. He finally agreed. The itchy head was a sign - if I were on longer I would have ended up in rehab.

It worked but the loopiness, itchiness, and then withdrawl - NO not for me!


----------



## cbg (Jul 31, 2017)

I just began Viberzi a week ago. I have had IBS-D for a couple of years now; got it late in life (I'm 70). I really empathize with those who have had it for many, many years; how difficult to have to deal with this for a long period of time.

I experienced similar side effects as others (extreme tiredness, gas, some abdominal discomfort) on two 100 mg a day, so I now am trying one pill a day. That seems to be working better, with symptoms managed fairly well, although it wears off at about 20 hours in. After reading the posts here, I asked the pharmacist about splitting the pill, which, as expected, she did not recommend. Since Bushja1 seems to be experiencing success with that approach, I plan to try it also. B/c the pills are not scored specifically for splitting, I understand the risk, but I'm willing to take it. I'll post again soon to let you know how this works for me.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I have to admit I was surprised when my doctor recommended splitting them. I've been doing it now for a few months and haven't noticed any ill effects. Trouble is I still get extremely tired. I take half in the morning and another later in the afternoon. If I'm doing something in the evening that I need to stay awake for, like a movie or concert, I will take a lomotil in the evening rather than the Viberzi. I have noticed that sometimes I will have a couple small bms when taking only half a pill, but that is still much better than having diarrhea.


----------



## cbg (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi again,

Well, the first day I split the pill I had severe back spasms that night. I honestly don't think it was related to taking half a pill as I had been having some back pain for a few days, although no spasms. However, it scared me enough to cease splitting the pill for now. I'll wait till the spasms have stopped and then try again when I'm sure my back issue is resolved. Stay tuned.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I was on Lotronex for years, before they pulled it and again after. It works great until it stops working, then you're paying for a med that does nothing. So, he started me on viberzi. With the lotronex, I would have normal bms and, every so often, have D. (BTW, carafate made the D worse, it's a known side effect of gerd meds) Anyway, the viberzi has been helping but in a different way. I take 100 mgs 2X/day. I don't ever get solid stools on it. My bms are like pancake batter or toothpast consistency--so messy and I use a lot of wet wipes. Sometimes, if I have gas, the gas will blow it out and the toilet bowl gets stool all over it and flushing doesn't rinse it off, it's so sticky. But, they are not urgent or explosive and I rarely have cramping or bloat..So, overall, I will keep using it unless I find something else. I just hate leaving the toilet a mess if I'm using a public toilet and can't find supplies to clean it up.


----------



## 1Dec16 (Aug 27, 2017)

I've been taking Viberzi 100mg for 9 months. I started by taking one a day. That lasted for about 5 months. Now I take two. After reading comments above I may try to cut in half for 50mg twice a day. I've noticed that " morning/evening" isn't when i should take them. I take them with my two biggest meals of the day. Before I eat more than a quarter of my meal. I feel like it needs to pave the way for my food. It hasn't been a fix all but it sure makes me more confident. In the past I drove truck for 9 years, I was able to do my job with a few difficult days a year and a lot of urgent/anxious days. I'm 34 yo man and forget to take them from time to time. When I do I get gassy coming off and going back on. When I first started taking them, I wanted to throw up most days. and when i did it was usually just the pill that came up... I could taste it. I take Prevacid daily and drink more water when taking pill.


----------



## Gramma10 (Sep 25, 2017)

After the doctor giving me several meds that didn't work, he finally. gave me Virbezi. A miracle at first, but 3 mos later, stopped working! Using immodium D with it for 3 days, as it helps.


----------



## ayesjm (Aug 22, 2016)

I understand your pain. After my reaction to Virbezi my dr. said i should look into Lotronex. He said he didnt understand why its only listed for women, but there are positive results in men also. I asked my insurance company and they won't cover the medicine since its listed for women only. I am back on my old routine - Librax (3 times a day) Calafate (4 times a day) VSL #3 Probiotic (1 a day) and Immodium A-d (3-4 a day) My symptoms are controlled but i still have my good days and bad days.

he also said that anti-depression meds might help also - cutting the mind/gut connection. "i said i wouldn't be depressed if we were able to resolve the IBS issue"

been suffering for 20+ years - im sure like everyone else - it would be nice if someone can flick a switch and our symptoms go away.


----------



## miskris85 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi,

I'm new here, but I have a diagnosis of IBS-D (I think it's possibly a misdiagnosis as my symptoms and labs more closely match Crohn's but my GI is horrible so I'm waiting for my first appointment with another one now.

My current GI did start me on Viberzi sometime in late 2016. I started on 75 2x a day and that worked great, but then there was an insurance issue, and my doctor switched me to 100mg despite the fact that I repeatedly told him the 75 was effective. Well due to going without the viberzi when insurance was being difficult, and switching back and forth from 75 to 100 seems to have made the viberzi less effective. I still take 100mg 2x a day, but I often have to supplement with lomotil and/or immodium still. My GI even added Levsin but I still have flares.

My flares are at their worst right before and during menstruation for me. So when I start PMSing I usually just preemptively take lomotil or immodium to try and head it off before it starts. But for about a week I'm still miserable. This isn't especially relevant but I have some mental health issues as well, and I've had different results from those that I will list here for anyone who might also need these meds. Some I have found worsened my flares and some helped curb them or prevent them. They are as follows:

Strattera - no change

Zoloft - temporarily caused constipation but effect wore off before a full month of treatment.

Lexapro - no noticable change to flares, but I was on this one the longest, and it did have another side effect which was that it completely killed my sex drive and it wasn't very effective.

Viibryd - awful! Viibryd is known to sometimes cause diarrhea, so it definitely worsened my flares and I was having them pretty much all the time with no reprieve. I begged my psych to take me off and he just kept upping the dose. This didn't work well for my depression or anxiety either.

Celexa - Had to change to a new psychiatrist but I finally got off the viibryd. My psych had to adjust the dose twice I think, but it seems to be working really well for my depression, and I don't know if it helped my flares, other than ending the worsening effect by stopping viibryd, it's hard to tell.

Adderall - My anxiety was still bad and I was diagnosed with ADHD (well this was in 1995 so it was just called ADD then) at 10 but my family thought ADHD wasn't real and refused to medicate me. Not having great healthcare access in my early adult years I never bothered to try to get help for it, and then when I was in school as a young single mom I had medicaid, but this was before the ACA changes, and mental health services weren't covered for adults except for inpatient commitment but I have never been so bad off as to need inpatient services. I digress but my point is because I was so old when I started pushing for treatment, my first psych said i didn't need it because I was too "high functioning" since I went to college. but I finally got it and it's definitely lessened my flares a little.

I have other ones I can list that were for the IBS-D, and I have a concern/question about viberzi but I'll come back.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Yeah. I didn't have any luck with Viberzi. I tried both the 75 and 100mg dosage pills too. I found they made me cramp more, gave me more gas and made my stools more sticky with incomplete evacuation. I find better luck with imodium. And as for the comment from the person above...a lot of doctors when they give up send you to a shrink for that "mind/gut coordination" comment. I've been on dozens of anti-d's and still haven't found one that works right. I take the ones that say for constipation but I get the runs. I find better luck with controlling the foods I eat and imodium.


----------



## ayesjm (Aug 22, 2016)

So i tried cutting out some foods, but my safe foods, are not so safe these days. i did notice that since i was put on the VSL #3 (probiotic) my bathroom habits changed. I would go 3 or 4 times in the morning and wipe properly. But noticed after a few hours or so - i would fell 'itchy' and have to re-wipe. ( i know gross)

so i stopped VSL #3 and my bowel movements improved. I know go twice a day. Of course i am still on librax, and take 5 immodum a-d every morning. that seems to have settled a lot of my diet issues. I also still take calafate due to my gerd.

Also i was put on Zoloft and LAMOTRIGINE -- it seems to work, i am not as depressed as i was. But again i wouldnt be depressed if i wasn't in the bathroom all day


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Might want to check the Zoloft. SSRIs drugs are well known to cause diarrhea. They usually aren't given to people with IBS-D. But then again I've tried the Tricyclic Antidepressants which are supposed to cause constipation but they still gave me diarrhea.

Ive never had luck with any kind of probiotic. All of them always made my stools loose...and I did try that VSL #3 stuff too. I honestly believe probiotics are designed more for people who are constipated than those that are prone to diarrhea.


----------

